# Pleasant Prairie, WI (Prime Outlets at Pleasant Prairie)



## Aesha (Apr 22, 2007)

Well, today I really wanted some cheese curds, and since it was absolutely gorgeous, my boyfriend and I drove the 1 1/2 hours from our home in the Chicago area to Kenosha. Luckily I checked out where a CCO would be on the way; the one at Gurnee Mills is closed now, but there is one in Pleasant Prairie, which is the first town over the border in WI (having just moved to the area from Oregon, it's a new thing having CCO's nearby!).

I found lots of great stuff there. Here's a list:

Eyeshadows:
Mancatcher
Light Ray
Lightshade
Bamboo
Full Flame
Aquadisiac
Black Tied
Black
Electric Eel
Era?
Fade?
Mulch
Orb
Purple Shower
Quarry
Wishful
Zeal
...and a few others that I can’t recall

They also had about 13 paints

Lots of lipglass, lipsick, etc.

Two different mineralize skinfinishes (the natural ones, not the special ones like Glissade or Stereo Rose or whatever)

Blot powder

Several moistureblends
A Shadestick set (there were four in the set)

Two different lip palettes from Pattern Maker and a lip palette from another collection (possibly Tailormade)

Sundressing stuff

That stuff from Adorn that is in jars like pigment jars, but it’s some sort of creamy iridescent stuff that you spread on you I guess

Purple glitter

3 quads

At least 10 colors of cheek stuff (powder and cream) and cheekhue

CCB’s

A couple lipliners and eye shadows

About 7 different colors of Brow Set

Foundations

Prep & Prime Eye

Several brushes including the 316, 217, 213, 252, 192, and more

Glimmershimmer

Pigments:
Accent Red
Night Light
Lovely Lily
Blue Brown
Apricot Pink
Dark Soul
Rose
Blue
There was one pigment, Sun-something (I know it wasn’t Sunpepper because I have a sample and would have recognized the name) that looked a lot like Coco to me when I was there, but I now see it is lighter. Same sort of neutral family, though. 
...and more (I’m sure there were at least 10)

Three quads (I can’t remember the names of them, but I know that one had Shroom in it, and there was Vanilla in one I think, and Dovefeather was in either one of the quads)

6-shadow palettes

Prep & Prime Lash

And probably other things I forgot or didn’t see.. 

Then of course some face stuff.


It was a fun excursion for a few reasons. This was a Saturday between 6:30-7:30 (yes, I was there about an hour) and when I first came in, there was at least 10 other women in the store - and that was just the other people looking at the MAC stuff and the Clinique stuff, which was right behind MAC. Then everyone seemed to leave at the same time, though they weren't together, and I spent probably a good half hour there alone, if not more - just me and the three salesgirls (who were all fantastically nice!). So it was nice to be there all alone, able to test things without bumping into people and fighting over colors and stuff. And I was even able to answer a question a clerk couldn't, when a girl checking out asked what the regular price of pigments were.

But what was even funnier was that there was a boy in there, a security guard at the outlet mall. He spent a good 45 minutes in the store (came in after me), and was still there when I left. He was flirting so hard with the one girl, he let her put lisgloss on him. In fact, ASKED her to put lipgloss on him. I heard him say something about how he "wasn't doing anything tonight" so it wouldn't matter if she put lipgloss on him; I also heard her say something was pretty or cute, and he said "like you". I just wished the other two salesgirls were out front so I could talk to them and giggle at how hard that kid was trying with her, but they were in the back (probably talking to each other and giggling at how hard that kid was trying with her).

The best part, though, was when she asked me what color would look good on him, I asked if he wanted to be bold or would rather be neutral and she said I should be working there and then asked if I _wanted_ to work there (which rocked; I've only once been solicited for a job without looking). Had I lived closer to Kenosha, I would have definately said yes while looking for a job in my field.

All in all, a VERY fun (if painful; note to sell: Get thee to a temp agency in Chicago PRONTO to support spending habit) trip to a CCO. I wish it was closer, because those girls were just fun!

:cartwheel:


----------



## CaraAmericana (May 2, 2007)

Hi I live in Milwaukee and been to this mall a lot. But I am confused. What is CCO? ColdwaterCreek Outlet? They sell MAC?


----------



## CaraAmericana (May 2, 2007)

OOOOOOO, Cosmetic Company Store! lol That wasn't clear...lol.

But YAY! Another location in Wisconsin. There really is only one in this whole state.


----------



## AppleDiva (May 3, 2007)

Aesha,

The pigment you are referring to is called "SunnyDaze".  I have that one, as well as Coco and Subtle.  The pigments are similar, but different levels of sheen.


----------



## Aesha (May 3, 2007)

Ah, thank you! I looked on several pages that include lists of discontinued products, but couldn't find that.

I liked it a lot, but I thought it looked too close to Coco. I wish I had had something to compare it against - I really should swatch all my colors, maybe even just once, so I can take it with me if and when I visit a CCO.

Oh, well, I spent $76 there that I really shouldn't have spent anyway. Well, plus another 9 when I bought a second Prep & Prime Lash. LOL.

That CCO was just so fantastic. I am sure to be heading up to Kenosha in the future (my boyfriend loves the cider at a place up there, I love cheese curds, and my mom's family lives in Wisconsin), so I hope they usually have that large an amount of pigments and shadows and stuff. And if ever they were to get Entremauve... oh, but the angels would sing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks again, AppleDiva.


----------



## CaraAmericana (Aug 25, 2007)

I went today. I cant remember everything buuut here is what I do:

Graphic Brown FLuidline (bought) 

Shadows:
Barbie Moth Brown
Barbie Whistle
Black Tied
Aquavert (bought)
Orb
Quarry
Mancatcher
Slip Pink
Purple Shower

Brushes: 252, 213

A lot of Select Tints and Blot Loose Powders


FYI:The saleslady also brought out a box of singles to show me which is where I found the Graphic Brown. This is stuff that doesn't have any testers because they are single items.  She said unfortunately when they are busy they dont get the chance to show the customers so a lot of people leave w/o ever seeing this separated supply.


----------



## CaraAmericana (Oct 7, 2007)

Went again yesterday.

Some new things that stick out in my mind is

nailpolishs 7.00
-blue sparkle
-twink pink
-abstract
-lovin pink
-kid orange
-rocker
-spicemix
-the very light blue this is pastel like.

Lips
-lots of chromeglasses
-be in
-orangedensence (sp?)
-lightening lipglass

Face
-Scrub Mask 13.75
-Strobe cream
-PnP eye all shades
-PnP mascara

Eyes

-NO eyeliner pencils =(
-silverstroke in the singles box
-Barbie Magic dust, Whistle. 
-zoom lash

MAC traincase about 167.00

182 Couture  $38 something (really mad, I have the regular deign but really wanted this one but didn't have enough mooney )

nothing else that wasn't already said before or nothing impressive


----------



## Lindsey (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm moving near here. This is exciting. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyone wanna go with me?


----------



## Brittni (Jun 7, 2008)

** I AM WILLING TO CP FOR MEMBERS IF MY CCO HAS ITEMS YOURS DOESNT. FEEL FREE TO PM ME AND WE CAN WORK SOMETHING OUT.**

I don't know if this will help anybody, but I went with pen and paper and wrote down a bunch. I'm sorry if anything is misspelled but the ladies in there looked @ me like I was crazy so I rushed and I'm not super smart about every product name:

MINERALIZED SKIN FINISHES (MSF):
- Deep Dark
- Glissade
- Hullabaloo 
- Mellowrave

QUADS/PALETTES:
- 4 Sweetie Cakes
- Pandamonium Eyes 4

- Both Noveltwist palettes

EYESHADOW POTS:
Mancatcher
Aquavert
Rite of Spring
Scene I
Floral Fantasy
Slip Pink
Fountainbelu
Pink Source
Jewel Blue
Melton Mauve
Rose Blanc
Mink Pink
Seedling
Brown Script
Typographic
Purple Shower
Copper-something
Zeal
Moonflower
Signed Sealed
Beautyscape ?
Velvetmoss

METAL EYESHADOWS:
Metalblue
Plum electric
Pink ignot

MINERAL EYESHADOW DUOS:
- Earthy Riches
- Family Silver
- Engaging

SHADESTICKS:
- Overcast
- Gracious Me
- Corn
- Clear Rose
- Silver blue
- Blurburry
- Crimsonaire

PIGMENTS:
- Air-de-blue
- Sweet Sienna
- Mauvement
- Viz-a-violet
- Quick Frost
- Helium
- Accent Red
- Copperized
- Smoke Signals
- Cocomotion
- Jardin Aires
- Provence
- Dark Soul
- Pink Mauve
- Reved-Up
- Gold Stroke
- Off The Radar
- Pastorale

PAINT POTS:
- Indianwood
- Moss Scape
- Rubenesque
- Groundwork
- Cornstructivist
- Delet
- Otherworldy
- Electrosky
- Greenstroke

FLUIDLINES:
- Blue peep
- Dipdown
- Silverstroke
- Delplae
- Sweetsage
- Royal Wink
- Nightfish

OTHER STUFF NOTED:
- All 3 fafi dolls
- Sweetie Cake lipgloss
- Andor lipstick
- Jewel Marine glitter
- Blast 'O Blue lipstick
- Orange Descence lipgloss
- Heirlooms holiday brushes and eyeliner sets
- Tons of glitter liners
- Lots of lip liners, eye liners, etc.
- Face products as well
- Fix+
- Traincase for $175.00
- Lots of brushes
- Lots of nailpolishes

There was obviously tons more... lipstick, face, brushes, lipgloss, etc. but I didn't feel like writing every single item down. next time i'll try to bring a camera.


----------



## Divafeva (May 11, 2009)

OMG If you are thinking of making the trip to this CCO you should go! 

Tons of eyeshadows including many from the permanent line and all of the emanuel ungaro shadows, including the cream color bases. Tons of lip products, a lot of brushes including the 188

A couple of paint pot
Some of the overrich pigments
Skin care products
Beauty Powder Blushes
Both Heatherette Palletes
Mineralized Eye Shadow Trios 

MSF Natural with the shimmery half

So Ceylon, Gold Deposit, a lot of stuff from Dame Edna (including the beauty powders)

So you should go, this was the most stuff I have ever seen here.
HTH


----------



## michelle79 (May 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Divafeva* 

 
_OMG If you are thinking of making the trip to this CCO you should go! 

Tons of eyeshadows including many from the permanent line and all of the emanuel ungaro shadows, including the cream color bases. Tons of lip products, a lot of brushes including the 188

A couple of paint pot
Some of the overrich pigments
Skin care products
Beauty Powder Blushes
Both Heatherette Palletes
Mineralized Eye Shadow Trios 

MSF Natural with the shimmery half

So Ceylon, Gold Deposit, a lot of stuff from Dame Edna (including the beauty powders)

So you should go, this was the most stuff I have ever seen here.
HTH_

 
I went yesterday & most of this stuff is still there. I didn't see So Ceylon.

They also had:
Sock Hop l/g
1N l/g
Viva Glam VI l/g
Antiqued e/s
Carbon e/s
Crystal Avalanche e/s
Neo Sci Fi Femme Fi e/s
most of the Ungaro e/s
alot of the holiday 6 eyes sets including Smoky Eyes & Cool Eyes
179, 182 & 185 brushes
Heritage Rouge, Blonde's Gold pigments


----------



## AshleyDanielle (Jul 11, 2009)

I will be making my very first haul here!!! How much are eyeshadows here....anyone know? Do they sell palettes at cco?


----------



## Divafeva (Sep 21, 2009)

Wow Wow Wow Girls!

I just got back and they have a ton of stuff. I was kind of quick in, quick out but I tried to make a decent mental note. 

Most Exciting: HELLO KITTY 
They have both Lip Conditioners (I got Pink Fish), all 5 lipsticks, both beauty powders. I did not see any lip glosses but I was so excited by Pink Fish I might have been in shock. They also had the Hello Kitty Plush Toy. 

If that wasn't enought they had...

At least 24 Pigments - I saw Sweet Sienna, Golden Olive and Jordan Aires but did not look too long. 

Tons of eye shadows - pretty standard - Emanuel Ungaro, etc 

Metal (looked like Cream Color Bases) something in several colors

Several Paint Pots including both teal (one from Fafi, one from McQueen) Moss Scape and Quite Natural (maybe)

Lots of Skin care, including many prep and prime products

Lots of Brushes

Tons of Lipsticks, Tons of Mattenes, 

Both Dame Edna Beauty Powders

Just a Pinch Gel Blush

And a lot of MSFs: Refined (got it, love it), Petticoat, Brunette, Redhead, Gold Deposit and another one I cannot remember. 

Tons of other stuff. If you have any specific questions let me know, I might be able to remember. So if you were thinking about going, GO!


----------



## ksaelee (Apr 8, 2010)

anyone gone lately? i will be heading down to chicago this weekend and want to stop by the store...i'm mainly looking for the past 09 winter collections...


----------



## Sony (Jun 27, 2010)

I stopped by this cco today..Its about 1hr15mins from where I live...I just really focused on the pigments

These are the ones I  bought

Pink Opal
Steel Blue
Violet 
Landscape Green
Melon
Cornflower
Pink Bronze
5 Cool Capers Mini pigments(Deep Blue Green,Fuchsia,Kitchmas,Grape,Reflects Transparent Teal)

I also bought Mac Sweet Sage Fluidline


----------



## Rita Baumann (Jul 4, 2010)

A bunch of the 7.5g pigments are coming through this CCO lately.  There where a lot of the super bright ones.

When I was there, I purchased:

Pink Pearl
Frozen White
Teal
Naked


----------



## Sony (Aug 1, 2010)

I went back to this CCO today to get some more pigments and a few more things...Today I bought:

Pink Pearl, Old Gold, and Mauvement Pigments (in the old Packaging)
Guilt by Association & Blue Flame from Style Black Collection
Radicchio lipstick
Saplicious lipgelee

I'm going to go back for more pigments soon since they had such a nice selection..


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Aug 1, 2010)

Can anyone do a CP for the Style Black Eyeshadows for me?  We don't have any CCO's here!  Thanks.


----------



## ksaelee (Sep 14, 2010)

did anyone see 5 sexpots pigment set? i need to go there and check out the piggies!


----------



## macgagalip (Dec 3, 2010)

Any update here girls?


----------



## abbygal (May 17, 2011)

Some Tartan Tale gift sets were available as well as the single shadows. Also a few To The Beach items, a dark lipstick, bronzer, blush and a few of the eyeshadows.


----------



## macgagalip (Jul 4, 2011)

any pigments??


----------



## mirando (Jul 10, 2013)

Has anyone been here lately? I'm looking for lightscapade.


----------

